# Shriaki Acoustic 12 strings ???????



## PaPa Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has seen , or maybe has a Shiraki 12 string? I've never seen one and really haven't heard of any being produced. I can only imagine that if the 6 strings sound sweet a 12 string would probably be mind blowing. evilGuitar:
I would love to hear from other Shriaki owners out there, Talk to ya'll soon.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome, PaPa Dave! No, I've never heard of a Shiraki 12 string and one doesn't appear in the brochure that someone posted here in another thread. However, there is someone who posted on Harmony Central who claims to have a Shiraki 335 style electric with humbuckers which also doesn't appear in the brochure so I wouldn't rule out the possibility that they may have made a twelve string. In fact, it seems conspicuous by its absence considering the range of models that are known to exist.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

not at all uncommon for Japanese builders to make guitars that never showed up in catalogs...I see it all the time over here.


----------



## PaPa Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Welcome, PaPa Dave! No, I've never heard of a Shiraki 12 string and one doesn't appear in the brochure that someone posted here in another thread. However, there is someone who posted on Harmony Central who claims to have a Shiraki 335 style electric with humbuckers which also doesn't appear in the brochure so I wouldn't rule out the possibility that they may have made a twelve string. In fact, it seems conspicuous by its absence considering the range of models that are known to exist.


I saw the booklet that was posted, it really came in handy. I found out I have an XW70 model. I told my wife that the one I own was actually my second choice, I wanted another Shiraki but was about an hour to late. The first choice was a black with gold trim in all of the carvings. I still have dreams about that one, but I do not regret ever buying the one I have. I have had a lot of offers on mine but it will stay with me until its time to pass it on to my daughter.


----------



## PaPa Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

*Shiraki Apprasel*

Has anyone found away to have the Shiraki s Appraised? I would like to find out what to insure mine for. 
I've been offered Martins, Rickenb, etc -- Nothing against any of these instruments, but thier not a Shiraki


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

PaPa Dave said:


> Has anyone found away to have the Shiraki s Appraised? I would like to find out what to insure mine for.
> I've been offered Martins, Rickenb, etc -- Nothing against any of these instruments, but thier not a Shiraki


Hi Papa Dave, I would also like to get my Shiraki appraised, but I think it would be difficult to get an accurate appraisal because they are so rare and so unknown. The appraiser would need some sort of guideline or established market price to go by, which in this case doesn't seem to exist. 

I think that this thread that Lester started has probably turned into the most comprehensive collection of information on Shiraki instruments anywhere, I have tried many times to find more information, but each trail always seems to lead back to this site.

I suppose that any well established musical instrument store like L&M could point you to an appraiser. Let us know if you do get it appraised.

Cheers,


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I had mine appraised by a luthier about 15 years ago based on its construction, wood, and finish work. He said it would have probably retailed then for about $1500. I don't think he considered the cost of doing the filagree work, though.

Insurance is usually based on replacement value and since they are rare and nobody seems eager to part with them that price should be quite high. I'd say at least $2000 unless its been severely beaten or modified. In this case, it's not what they sell for but how much someone would be willing to sell for. You'd have to wave more than $2000 in front of my face to get me to part with mine.


----------



## PaPa Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I know how you feel. I have no plans to part with my Shiraki. I have had some nice offers, but I just can't let go of it. Its not like any other guitar I have ever played.


----------



## Toppington (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Dave,
My friend has hit hard times and is selling his Shiraki acoustic. It is the one with the engravings each side of the top front of the guitar.Great condition.[
Do you know anyone who would buy it ?
We live in England UK. 
Thanks Tim.QUOTE=PaPa Dave;104995]I know how you feel. I have no plans to part with my Shiraki. I have had some nice offers, but I just can't let go of it. Its not like any other guitar I have ever played.[/QUOTE]


----------

